# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Masturbation Dreams

## Goddess

I have never dreamed of having sex, instead I always dream about masturbating.   :Oops:   Why is this?

----------


## Slacker

well, um... have you ever had sex?  If not, it could be because it's something you haven't experienced yet, so your mind could have trouble creating it.  Or it could be because your nervous about it, and it's causing you stress.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Goddess_
> *I have never dreamed of having sex, instead I always dream about masturbating. * *Why is this?*



Perhaps you are one of the few that has that rare insight that masturbation is better.  After all, isn't sex about pleasing one's partner, but how good could that be?  But masturbation is about pleasing one's self.  and then, even when one is selfish in sex about endeavoring only to please one's self, still there is the problem of having a partner who has his or her own agenda.

----------


## Scruffy

When I'm fully in controll of myself in a lucid dream and looking for a sexual experience, I often tend towards masturbation.  Perhaps the primary reason for that is that masturbation doesn't wake me up, while sex almost always does.  Masturbation has even triggerred lucidity for me on a couple of occasions.  :Oops: 

As to why you dream about masturbation and not sex, its difficult to say without knowing quite a bit about you.  Perhaps you subconsciously view sex as a worse choice, or maybe you think you really don't need anybody else to be happy.

----------


## wombing

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *
> 
> Perhaps you are one of the few that has that rare insight that masturbation is better. *After all, isn't sex about pleasing one's partner, but how good could that be? *But masturbation is about pleasing one's self. *and then, even when one is selfish in sex about endeavoring only to please one's self, still there is the problem of having a partner who has his or her own agenda.*



  there's a wonderful substance called chloroform that can fix that...    ::lol::

----------


## Ynot

Roofie Colada

----------


## Goddess

> _Originally posted by Slacker_
> *well, um... have you ever had sex? *If not, it could be because it's something you haven't experienced yet, so your mind could have trouble creating it. *Or it could be because your nervous about it, and it's causing you stress.*



No, I have never had sex, but I have heard of virgins dreaming of sex though. I was just wondering why I havn't, because it seems nearly everyone (virgin or not) has had sex dreams before, but not me.

----------


## djaio

Post deleted. If you have an issue with the deletion of this post, PM me and I'd be happy to elaborate.

-LS

----------


## Goddess

> _Originally posted by djaio_
> *
> 
> youre a moron.*



haha, I think that guys a genious

----------


## mongreloctopus

> _Originally posted by djaio_
> *
> 
> youre a moron.*



This statement is false, and Leo is completely right.  Sex is disappointing 100% of the time.  Or maybe I'm just not doing it right...The penis goes in the hole, right?

----------


## Pdoubledreaming

i find sex to be very differential..sometimes il lhave it and it's ok..sometimes it sucks..and sometimes it is out of this world beyond anything amazing....so i guess it just depends on your past experiences.

----------


## A Lost Soul

Let's not insult each other. If you don't have something constructive to say, then stay out of the thread.

Thanks.

----------


## King and God

I would advise you to watch porn or pictures of naked women/men. Usually when I watch porn before I go to bed I will have sex dreams, and I'm a virgin.

----------


## PhilipJFry

OKay... here's a new question: Do you think that masturbating before going to bed lowers the chance of seeing/remembering dreams? Because I think it is so. My own 'experiments' have shown me that If I don't masturbate in the evening I'm much likelier to see and remember dreams.

This might have something to do with my imagination... If I haven't masturbated in a 'long' time, my imagination and therefore my dreams are much more vivid. Masturbating before going to bed is a great way of falling asleep but it must have negative effects on dreaming...

BTW I have never dreamt about masturbating... Only about sex/blowjobs... and I'm a virgin.  ::D:

----------


## Lucius

Masturbation better? o_O No way.. 

To me, sex or rather 'making love' is about an intense connection, closeness and almost oneness of two souls. It's the emotional aspect that makes it truly enjoyable, and it's the emotional orgasm that's so good to me. You can't have this when you're by yourself, masturbating. 

Maybe if you were having sex purely to please your body, then yes maybe the statement that masturbation is better would make a little bit more sense. But that's not why I have sex.. I don't even like sex without the emotional aspect. 

But anyway.. on topic:

Do you masturbate a lot more than you have sex with a partner? If so.. there you go   :smiley:  I mean if you have a red car and a blue car, and you constantly drive the blue car (in waking life) you're probably not going to dream about driving your red car all that often. And if you don't have a red car at all.. 

Now about virgins dreaming about sex, I could go back to my car example again and expand on it. You don't have to actually _own_ a red car, you can simply think about one alot, imagine you have a red car and drive it around and eventually you'll dream about   ::D:  So those virgins might never had sex, but they still think about it and have their ideas about how it feels, when they imagine

Now, I assume even if you are a virgin you still think about that red car (sex), so I would say you probably do dream about sex,  you probably just don't remember it   ::-P:

----------


## Lucius

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *OKay... here's a new question: Do you think that masturbating before going to bed lowers the chance of seeing/remembering dreams? Because I think it is so. My own 'experiments' have shown me that If I don't masturbate in the evening I'm much likelier to see and remember dreams.
> *



This might have something to do with your awareness before you fall asleep. The more aware you are, the more likely you are going to get lucid or remember dreams.   :smiley:  If you have steaming hot sex or masturbate you're not only letting your thoughts totally drift off before you go to sleep, you also are wiped out and almost instantly fall asleep which makes you less aware once again   ::-P:  

Of course you could use masturbation or sex to relax and then use it your advantage to for exampe WILD   ::D:  Like a natural drug  8)

----------


## PhilipJFry

lol, that's actually a pretty good idea  ::D:  I'll try that once I start WILDing

----------


## BillyBob

It is actually extremely helpful to watch/look at things that sexually arouse you before attempting a WILD  :smiley:

----------


## Jalexxi

> _Originally posted by BillyBob_001_
> *It is actually extremely helpful to watch/look at things that sexually arouse you before attempting a WILD*



Wow, that's a good idea! I've noticed before that sexual imagery somehow tends to stick and reform when you close your eyes quite some time after you've seen it, I never thought of using that imagery as a basis for WILD, though. In addition to helping with the WILD, the imagery itself and quite possibly the dream could also become more... interesting.  ::D:

----------


## clockworkoranges16

I must first note that this thread is getting a tad creepy.

However, Goddess, f you want ot have a sex dream, you should try making it happen. For example, autosuggestion. Everytime you think about sex, or whatever, just say to yourself "I will dream of having sex." Try meditating on it, if you can do self-hypnosis do that, just get it habitually into your subconscious, and I will guarantee you will have t in your dream. t has worked for me with just about everythiing I have wanted to dream about. I never flew in my dreams until i started telling myself I would, give it a shot. But be consistant on reminding yourself. Let every time you think of sex be a trigger to focus on your dreams. Especially when you find yourself "in the mood" so that your next masturbation dream may transform into a sex dream.

----------


## BillyBob

> _Originally posted by Jalexxi_
> *
> Wow, that's a good idea! I've noticed before that sexual imagery somehow tends to stick and reform when you close your eyes quite some time after you've seen it, I never thought of using that imagery as a basis for WILD, though. In addition to helping with the WILD, the imagery itself and quite possibly the dream could also become more... interesting.*



well i actually meant that it wakes your mind up but to each his/her own   :tongue2:

----------


## Jalexxi

> _Originally posted by BillyBob_001_
> *
> 
> well i actually meant that it wakes your mind up but to each his/her own *



Whatever, if I got an idea out of it that works, everybody wins. Well, actually just me.  :tongue2:

----------


## wombing

> _Originally posted by Jalexxi_
> *
> Whatever, if I got an idea out of it that works, everybody wins. Well, actually just me.*



  and the porn industry   ::D:   :tongue2:

----------


## King and God

What does WILD mean?

----------


## TygrHawk

> _Originally posted by King and God_
> *What does WILD mean?*



Wake Initiated Lucid Dream.  See this Tutorial for more info.

----------


## Pelirrojo

oiy, just had my 2nd LD.  I started off in a less exciting place this time (what I was hoping for), so I decided to explore a bit, try out some dream control, etc.  Unfortunately Jessica Alba was hiding around the corner and that interrupted my plans   ::?:    The sex was good, but to my surprise I woke up kind of sticky   :Oops:   I thought this couldn't happen in dreams haha?  man, I soiled a good pair of boxers...

next time I LD I'll have to put my foot down and be like no! no sex tonight!
But anyways I was wondering if anybody else has had this problem of actually cumming while they're asleep/waking up. It kinda sucks haha.

----------


## King and God

I have had erections aswell after dream sex. And a friend to me have had it aswell.

----------


## Neruo

Yeah I like to pull my penis sometimes in LD's too. When I try to have sex in an LD stuff gets in the way most of the time anyway. Pehaps I should stick to looking at hot girls, and doing stuff besides having sex with them, untill I have sex IRL. I think you mind would be able to re-create sex better then anyway.

----------


## cybereality

I've noticed that if I abstain from masturbation for a while, I will start to have more erotic dreams. I assume your mind becomes accustomed to sexual stimuli and will inject this into dreams if youre not being fulfilled in real life. It also helps to think of a particular girl as you are falling asleep. Try to visualize her face and body in your mind and tell yourself you will see her in your dreams. 

// cybereality

----------

